# Nikt nigdy tutaj nie robił niczego niepotrzebnego



## argus69

Mam pytanie, w szczególności do osób, dla których język polski jest językiem obcym. 
Jak rozumieją zdanie: "*nikt nigdy tutaj nie robi niczego niepotrzebnego*" - mówi to przełożony o swoich pracownikach. Chodzi o to, czy pracownicy są przez niego chwaleni, czy ganieni?

Wyczytałem w pewnej książce, że zdanie to jest zbyt trudne, szczególnie dla osób pochodzących z krajów niemiecko- i anglojęzycznych. Może jednak autor się myli?  

Pozdrawiam
argus69


----------



## Thomas1

Wprawdzie nie mogę odpowiedzieć na twoje pytanie, ale zamieszczam link do artykułu, w którym autor pisze o podobnym zjawisku, może Cię zainteresuje: triple negative.


----------



## Szkot

> "*nikt nigdy tutaj nie robi niczego niepotrzebnego*"


 
Jesli chodzi o to że w jednym zdaniu napisano *nikt, nigdy, nie* itd., wydaje mi się, że dla studenta bardziej zaawansowanego (he said modestly ) nie ma problemu.  Może dla początkującego ...

Jesli chodzi o dokładnym znaczeniu słowa *niepotrzebny -* tu mam kłopot.  Czy oznacza Pracują minimalnie , czy oznacza Nie tracą czasu na niepotrzebną pracę  - nie wiem.  Prawdopodobnie uczący się angielskiego mają te że kłopoty ze słowami w rodzaju *ought, must, need*.

Proszę o poprawki!


----------



## Thomas1

Szkot said:


> Jesli chodzi o to że w jednym zdaniu napisano *nikt, nigdy, nie* itd., wydaje mi się, że dla studenta (ucznia) bardziej zaawansowanego (he said modestly ) nie ma problemu.  Może dla początkującego ...
> 
> Jeśli chodzi o dokładnyme znaczenie słowa *niepotrzebny -* tu mam kłopot.  Czy oznacza Pracują minimalnie , czy oznacza Nie tracą czasu na niepotrzebną pracę  - nie wiem.  Prawdopodobnie uczący się angielskiego mają te że kłopoty ze słowami w rodzaju *ought, must, need*.
> 
> Proszę o poprawki!


----------



## BarraRaBarra

Ja to odbieram nie tyle jako opinię o pracownikach jako takich, co o organizacji pracy - pracownicy nie muszą marnować czasu na robienie rzeczy niepotrzebnych. Ale z kontekstu może wynikać coś trochę innego.


----------



## bg1

Każdy język ma swoją logikę. Ta logika wchłania się do uczącego się z dnia na dzień i w pewnym momencie poczuje się nasączony tą językową logiką. Mówiąc za siebie, Twoje zdanie jest dla mnie oczywiste i zrozumiałe.



argus69 said:


> Mam pytanie, w szczególności do osób, dla których język polski jest językiem obcym.
> Jak rozumieją zdanie: "*nikt nigdy tutaj nie robi niczego niepotrzebnego*" - mówi to przełożony o swoich pracownikach. Chodzi o to, czy pracownicy są przez niego chwaleni, czy ganieni?
> 
> Wyczytałem w pewnej książce, że zdanie to jest zbyt trudne, szczególnie dla osób pochodzących z krajów niemiecko- i anglojęzycznych. Może jednak autor się myli?
> 
> Pozdrawiam
> argus69


----------



## PawelBierut

Drobna poprawka.



bg1 said:


> Każdy język ma swoją logikę. Ta logika wchłania się do uczącego się Tę logikę uczący się wchłania z dnia na dzień (myślę że lepiej powiedzieć) z każdym dniem i w pewnym momencie poczuje się nasączony tą językową logiką. Mówiąc za siebie, Twoje zdanie jest dla mnie oczywiste i zrozumiałe.


----------



## bg1

Dzięki za poprawki!


----------

